# Just Pipe "Cage Fighter"



## punhoninja (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I don't know if any of you watch or know of the PDC Darts Corporation. But there is a darts player called Justin Pipe, claiming to have been a cage fighter.

There are increasing levels of scepticism and people accusing him of lieing about it which may be right.

Would like to clear this up, as he apparently uses this status to intimidate people, however there is no trace of him competing or even training anywhere! Shed some light! 

Check out this video of him... this ends in a row due to watch he does! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQiFQ-9su0s


----------

